# MHD 1920x1080, all else 1440x1080



## lawdawg97 (Aug 17, 2007)

all of the new HD channels, based on the "just scan" dot for dot scan mode of my TV, are 1440 x 1080 while the MHD is 1920 x 1080

can anyone else confirm?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That could be interesting. That might make MHD the only non-premium (I count HBO and SHO as premium for reference) on Dish back to 1920x1080 if true.

Also would fit for the Discovery family of channels to be 1440x1080 and still look good since it has been reported that they use 1440 resolution cameras for a lot (if not all) of their shoots anyway.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

So what TV you have ?


----------



## lawdawg97 (Aug 17, 2007)

samsung 4661F LCD


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Can you post a picture of the info screen - nice feature btw, if it could be done on Vizio TV.


----------



## rtk (Apr 15, 2007)

If I knew of a way to check resolution of an h.264 file I would check for you. mpeg2repair will analyze an h.264 recording however unlike an mpeg2 file, it will not display the resolution. I don't watch a lot of music videos but from my limited viewing the picture quality of MHD was pretty good.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Is there mpeg4repair with H.264/AVC/VC-1 support ?


----------



## rtk (Apr 15, 2007)

Perhaps the title of this thread should be changed :icon_stup 

from Elecard StreamEye:

file type : TS
video stream type : AVC/H.264
resolution : 1440x1080
profile:level : Main:4.0
aspect ratio :30x17(Extended_SAR(4:3))
interlaced : yes


----------

